# BTa connoisseur



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Wondering who are BTa's connoisseur in T.O ?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I love btas 

I'll take some pics of mine when they wake up


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Someone on the forum has a yellow one. I'm hoping it splits so I can get one, no luck yet. I have 2 bta, and a cool green and yellow non bubble tip but still anemone.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I am, I am! I have a neon green, a pink and a dark green and an orange that I'm still trying to save from a close call with my maroon clowns...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a flame tip bta and also a purple bta


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Please post pics.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> I have a flame tip bta and also a purple bta


If you ever get a split on the purple, I call dibs!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This is a crappy pic of the purple one. Bought it at sum when it was ghost white and teemee thought I should give it a try. Glad I did!


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*purple..*

ahaja I already called dibs on it ...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

kwsjimmy said:


> ahaja I already called dibs on it ...


We might have to do Rock, paper, scissors, lizard, Spock.........


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Crayon said:


> Someone on the forum has a yellow one. I'm hoping it splits so I can get one, no luck yet. I have 2 bta, and a cool green and yellow non bubble tip but still anemone.


I have orange flames with green base. and flames with yellow tips. super red lava flames, not yet for sale. And blue bottom flame anemone reminiscent of rr volcano, but of a different shade. definitely not for sale yet.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

Most definitely. Rock, scissors, paper , lizard. Spock... But I always throw Spock... And as per Sheldon Spock always wins. Too bad Spock passed away


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*nems*

Just saw Canada corals has a few really nice green btas


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

That would be I.

I've also got your standard RBTA, as well as an orange BTA, a yellow-lime BTA and a newly acquired flame BTA. Thems bubbly things are preeeeety.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I've seen Eric's BTA and it's real purdy!


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

This is a hot topic.More pics


----------

